# Horsforth Sewage Works Overflow, Leeds. April 11



## awwrisp (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I haven't posted for a good while. So here goes. 

Not a massive explore but i don't think it has been done before, but please correct me if im wrong  

The overflow is housed on the original site for Horsforth sewage works, in an area now know as the Newlay Conservation Area. 

The Horsforth sewage works was demolished a long time now but its overflow still remains intact.

Here is the entrance seen from Cow Beck.






After putting a square peg in a round hole in order to gain entry, we were greeted by a stoopy rcp pipe section which runs for approximately 25 meters.





The rcp pipe goes through to a junction with a manhole cove then turns left slightly and continues for another 25 meters to open up to:




















Visited with Ultrix.



Thanks for looking,

Awwrisp


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice to see you back underground awwrisp! Good shots too.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the light painting!


----------



## V70 (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting find


----------

